# XPN - XPON Technologies Group



## Dona Ferentes (16 December 2021)

Xpon Technologies Group Ltd (XPN) provides corporate and mid-tier enterprises in Australia, New Zealand, the United Kingdom and Europe with cloud based marketing technology solutions.

*XPON Technologies* : Operating in Australia & New Zealand, United Kingdom, and Europe, with an engineering hub in Vietnam, XPON Technologies helps its customers modernise their marketing and customer experience) technologies through:
● Big Data Analytics, Machine Learning and Artiﬁcial Intelligence;
● Supporting cloud infrastructure and technologies;
● Deployment and management of marketing technologies and advertising technologies; and
● Consumer facing applications (apps) and digital products.

* XPON Platforms*

*wondaris *. XPON’s proprietary Customer Data Platform that centralises customer and marketing data, leveraging AI for automated activation.
*holoscribe *. XPON’s proprietary Extended Reality platform for quickly and easily publishing of XR and 360 degree content in any supported channel
XPON’s *strategy *is to accelerate time-to-value for its customers by delivering a modern cloud and analytics foundation where the customer has ownership of their ﬁrst-party data. This foundation is then leveraged to power personalised and intelligent digital marketing and customer experiences.

Escrow 54.4%
Free ﬂoat 45.6%
Oversubscribed IPO; Market cap $60million. Listed today, opened at 28.5c and now 25c


*Listing date*16 December 2021 ; 12:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://xpon.ai/*Principal Activities*Xpon Technologies Group Limited provides corporate and mid-tier enterprises in Australia, New Zealand, the United Kingdom and Europe with cloud based marketing technology (MarTech) solutions.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*XPN*Capital to be Raised*$12,500,000*Expected offer close date*7 December 2021*Underwriter
*Not underwritten. Sequoia Corporate Finance Pty Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 December 2021)

and held to a closing on 25c, through most of the day


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Tuesday at 9:27 PM)

Slipping for most of 2022 ... Now 14c


----------

